# Anyone in Houston ?



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

Anyone in this area ?
I'm just getting into higher end stuff and would love to listen to some great set-ups to see what I'm lacking as well as pick someone's brain on tuning, TA, etc.

Doesn't seem like anything has happened around here in a while though....


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

I should mention...if space is a concern...I have 15 acres about an hour north of town....just outside Cleveland. There's a large cleared area for parking and no neighbors so making a little noise is fine. Plenty of firewood to keep everyone warm but other than that, not much there.


----------



## matdotcom2000 (Aug 16, 2005)

well I am in houston, what u trying to hear????


----------



## BLACKonBLACK98 (Apr 5, 2008)

houston but nothing for you to hear. :-(


----------



## matdotcom2000 (Aug 16, 2005)

i got two you maybe should hear. just get an opinion. mine and southsydes maybe chris as well


----------



## roxj01 (Nov 22, 2009)

im in the woodlands. i will have my new hat L841s and alpine h701 in within the next month hopefully, time permitting that is. i will definitely need a little help tuning though.


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

I just need some sort of reference....an already good set-up to base what I'm doing off of.
To be honest...I pretty much have no idea when it comes to a lot of this stuff.
But...it's something I'm interested in learing a lot more about.

I'm the only person I know in this state to even attempt a decent install so I have nobody to get pointers from and really don't have a trained ear for what sounds right.


----------



## matdotcom2000 (Aug 16, 2005)

roxj01 said:


> im in the woodlands. i will have my new hat L841s and alpine h701 in within the next month hopefully, time permitting that is. i will definitely need a little help tuning though.


I can help tuning if needed


----------



## roxj01 (Nov 22, 2009)

matdotcom2000 said:


> I can help tuning if needed


lol i gues you edited your post as i was typing mine. that would be great! i have a lot of little stuff i want to do before it goes in. the list keeps growing though, deaden the doors, floor, and rear wall, along with modifyng some qlogic kick panels to beef them up and recess the L4's and L1v2's so i can put some flush mount grilles on them for protection, find a spot to mount the 701 and another amp, and .............


----------



## roxj01 (Nov 22, 2009)

UNBROKEN said:


> I just need some sort of reference....an already good set-up to base what I'm doing off of.
> To be honest...I pretty much have no idea when it comes to a lot of this stuff.
> But...it's something I'm interested in learing a lot more about.
> 
> I'm the only person I know in this state to even attempt a decent install so I have nobody to get pointers from and really don't have a trained ear for what sounds right.


im in the same boat as you pretty much. none of my buddies are really in to audio and arent too interested in helping or learning. on the other hand, if it were diesel performance or jeeps i would have people coming out the wood work to help and bounce ideas off of.


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

Diesel performance huh ? I might know a few things about that. 
I'm Lead Mod at Competition Diesel Forums and I help out at PowerstrokeNation.com also.


----------



## roxj01 (Nov 22, 2009)

i figured you would know a little about that with your fummins and all. i actually have the mags your truck was featured in. mine is pretty simple for now intake, exhaust, airdog, gauges, smarty, ats stage 3 tranny. it will probably stay that way for a while, atleast untill i get the audio set up how i want. then it will be time for a modded cp3, sticks, turbo, head studs, and valve springs.


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

LOL...it's weird that someone knows my truck has been featured in some mags.


----------



## roxj01 (Nov 22, 2009)

sorry i dinnt mean to let the cat out of the bag. i recognized it from some pics you posted on here i think, that and the description in your sig


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

Nah...I love talking about it....just didn't think anyone from here would know of it. LOL


----------



## sam3535 (Jan 21, 2007)

Guys, check it out: http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/12-volt-events/72590-deep-south-gtg.html

You are all more than welcome and it isn't that far for you. A couple of Austin guys will be there too.


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

I mapped that yesterday....it's a 7 hour haul for me.


----------



## matdotcom2000 (Aug 16, 2005)

Ok guys lets think about some weekend dates to do this on... And see how many houstonians we can get. Count me in. I will be in school but my setup should be finished this weekend.


----------



## khanhfat (Feb 4, 2008)

wow nice to meet Houston guys. I defenitely wanna hear KRX3 set up... i have a friend running MOrel Elate 3 as well. I defenitely need somebody help tuning as well haha.


----------



## BLACKonBLACK98 (Apr 5, 2008)

let me know when, i'll be there. it would be nice to have some reference listening and some local audio buddies.


----------



## khanhfat (Feb 4, 2008)

lol so we'll set up a small meet , shall we? someone recommend a quiet location lol and convenient for everyone since some of us is from Spring area.


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm out of state for the rest of the month but like I said...I do have a place to host where any noise we make won't bother anyone.
I'll update when I return...maybe we can plan something then.


----------



## roxj01 (Nov 22, 2009)

sounds good to me. i might actually have my junk ready by then. well, maybe.........


----------



## tijuana_no (Jan 31, 2008)

I am a Houstonian , i live in the southwest area , I should be of some help in tuning and judging if you guys wanted me to do it . I have been told I have a good ear . I don't post often here at all , but I am SQ comperitor and a SQ judge. I would like to see a Houston meeting and if it happens count me in .


----------



## drtool (Nov 26, 2007)

Count me in.


----------



## khanhfat (Feb 4, 2008)

tijuana_no said:


> I am a Houstonian , i live in the southwest area , I should be of some help in tuning and judging if you guys wanted me to do it . I have been told I have a good ear . I don't post often here at all , but I am SQ comperitor and a SQ judge. I would like to see a Houston meeting and if it happens count me in .


WOW for real man? then you should host for us then? 

I'm in for a local meet .


----------



## dkhntr16 (May 25, 2009)

i am on the southwest side, count me in as well, gives me motivation to finish my install!


----------



## matdotcom2000 (Aug 16, 2005)

Damn thats 4 or 5... I think it would be cool if just about everyone had some sound in their cars to work on. Whats up with some future date possibilities


----------



## roxj01 (Nov 22, 2009)

unfortunately i dont have anything to tune at the moment. however, i will have plenty to be installed once my boxes from knukonceptz and raammat get here next week.


----------



## tijuana_no (Jan 31, 2008)

well , sometimes is best to help someone when there project is in progress and not when is finish is easier to make changes if need to .
i am up in to helping and 4 people is a good start to meet and no matter where your system stands as long as we can help each other ....................we can meet on a place that is center to all of us .


----------



## dkhntr16 (May 25, 2009)

looking forward to it, i am still installing some of my gear and help would be good. i can meet any where if i am not working.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

I maybe down a meet depending on the day....I got family in Sugar Land where I used to live


----------



## dkhntr16 (May 25, 2009)

that's where i am at. you turn around and they built a bank or a church.


----------



## khanhfat (Feb 4, 2008)

azngotskills said:


> I maybe down a meet depending on the day....I got family in Sugar Land where I used to live


I'm very looking forward to hear your SQ stuff since all your equipment are hiend .

So does anybody work Sunday? I'm from SW houston as well.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

Man, i never have a complete install in the car...always trying/testing something :blush: I just enjoy trying new things but i need to really put a system together, working on a few pieces right now 

I have a random work schedule, so I just need to a know a little in advance and will see what I can do


----------



## matdotcom2000 (Aug 16, 2005)

Hmmm sunday may or may not be good gotta talk to the wife. I would rather have a date set but either way.


----------



## tijuana_no (Jan 31, 2008)

i'll be on my way to collage station latter today , i'll be meeting with nacho torres and juan maldonado each world champions and jesus with a bad ass beetle all 3 world class cars. if an of you intrested and time permits let me know and set a liscen with them.


----------



## khanhfat (Feb 4, 2008)

lol.. im late


----------



## matdotcom2000 (Aug 16, 2005)

#$^[email protected] Well I missed out... I really would have loved to hear those cars. DAMN DAMN DAMN DAMN.... Had some family stuff to take care of.... Ahh well... I will be there NEXT TIME guaranteed!!!

Man I am out 290 too...


----------



## khanhfat (Feb 4, 2008)

I wonder if all of us can meet on a weekend starbucks ( or wherever) meet or at a quiet garage to prevent theft walking by .


----------



## dkhntr16 (May 25, 2009)

khanhfat said:


> I wonder if all of us can meet on a weekend starbucks ( or wherever) meet or at a quiet garage to prevent theft walking by .


sounds good, now someone needs to thow out a date to this shindig going!


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm hoping for when it's a bit warmer. LOL


----------



## matdotcom2000 (Aug 16, 2005)

Hell yea and when yall do it text me. 713.805.9291


----------



## 00poop6x (Jan 20, 2007)

OK Mat or Mark, you guys text me when someone texts you :blush:

There is a parking garage off Kirby near Richmond that is usually empty on Sundays and Saturday evenings.

Good thing I caught this now, I was about to rip out all 3 amps and the huge 6x9 sub I have:laugh:


----------



## matdotcom2000 (Aug 16, 2005)

I would love to hear the boston sub. Hopefully b4 we meet my two si bm subs will be in so you guys can help with a comparison to my current IDMAX.


----------



## khanhfat (Feb 4, 2008)

hmm let's wait til it gets warmer then  . I'm still looking for amps that does ~250W x2 to power my mid right now .


----------



## tijuana_no (Jan 31, 2008)

i been working in corpus christi , but i should be back for this weekend or i should be in houston next few weekends , let me know when you guys wnat to meet .
The kirby richmond area sounds good to me.


----------



## matdotcom2000 (Aug 16, 2005)

If you guys want we can meet on the southeast side of Houston we can. My mother has 3/4 acres over in there where we can meet. Its pretty quite and she dont mind nice boys to come out with they loud cars.


----------



## matdotcom2000 (Aug 16, 2005)

HEY whats up with coming up with a date and a place.


----------



## 00poop6x (Jan 20, 2007)

Mhmmm!


----------



## roxj01 (Nov 22, 2009)

00poop6x said:


> Mhmmm!



we could always do a meet at a cool shop on the north side. i hear bico is a great place to do business and supports the local diy crowd


----------



## matdotcom2000 (Aug 16, 2005)

I am with it. Just let me know. BICO in the Woodlands? or on 1960 dont matter to me.


----------



## 00poop6x (Jan 20, 2007)

Yeah, don't matter to me either. I think they have restrooms. Woodlands is the nicer area


----------



## matdotcom2000 (Aug 16, 2005)

Screw it I think BICO in the Woodlands in about 3 saturdays hopefully!!! That woould be the 19th!!!


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

woww that is sooo far!!


----------



## matdotcom2000 (Aug 16, 2005)

Got a better meeting place?


----------



## 00poop6x (Jan 20, 2007)

matdotcom2000 said:


> Got a better meeting place?


He meant farther is better


----------



## 00poop6x (Jan 20, 2007)

Let's meet right outside of Heatwave that weekend :laugh:


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

When and where, i would love to make this GTG


----------



## matdotcom2000 (Aug 16, 2005)

where is it being held at the Heatwave???? Hopefully I will have my morels back in by then.


----------



## drtool (Nov 26, 2007)

Well black Death is up and running so:rimshot:lets rock and roll. 

Mark are you in town, or driving down for this?


----------



## matdotcom2000 (Aug 16, 2005)

HeatWave is Next weekend at Sam Houston Race Park


----------



## drtool (Nov 26, 2007)

It's 2 days so are most going on Sat or Sunday?


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

drtool said:


> Well black Death is up and running so:rimshot:lets rock and roll.
> 
> Mark are you in town, or driving down for this?


I would be driving down for this, I guess I should also visit the family at the same time LOL


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

wait until yall hear matdotcom truck.. be in for a treat!


----------



## khanhfat (Feb 4, 2008)

so are yall goin to heatwave?


----------



## 00poop6x (Jan 20, 2007)

SouthSyde said:


> wait until yall hear matdotcom truck.. be in for a treat!


I heard it, finally got rid of that horrid IDMAX setup  It just did not like that truck.

Let's make it a Sunday, I am going to be with NOS on Saturday helping promote. 

(consider where we can park) 
Near Showdown or Woodlands, someone start a poll! I'm low-tech.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

so whose all going? yo chris... was there any sq cars there last year? i went and didnt even see ONE, but tony told me that the sq was saturday.. so i just ended up getting drunk... hahaha u know the schedule?


----------



## 00poop6x (Jan 20, 2007)

I sure don't, but I will be out there Saturday auditioning a SQ car there if you wanna join.


----------



## matdotcom2000 (Aug 16, 2005)

I think I may compete on saturday.... Depending on if I can get these HSK163s sold and if I pass NCLEX. Gonna treat myself... I will definately know by tomorrow


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

00poop6x said:


> I sure don't, but I will be out there Saturday auditioning a SQ car there if you wanna join.


a? just one? if i go imma go saturday.. last year went on sunday and there wasnt annything..


----------



## 00poop6x (Jan 20, 2007)

SouthSyde said:


> a? just one? if i go imma go saturday.. last year went on sunday and there wasnt annything..


Only one worthwhile 

JK! I will be listening to others, but just auditioning one.


----------



## 00poop6x (Jan 20, 2007)

matdotcom2000 said:


> I think I may compete on saturday.... Depending on if I can get these HSK163s sold and if I pass NCLEX. Gonna treat myself... I will definately know by tomorrow


You should pass it fine! The purple top is used the most. JK, but I do see it a lot in the bank.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

00poop6x said:


> Only one worthwhile
> 
> JK! I will be listening to others, but just auditioning one.


which one? mine? hahahahah


----------



## tijuana_no (Jan 31, 2008)

i am going to heatwave , i am competing in SPL might do SQ for points for finals only .
I am planning on being there on sun. to compete , but if you guys plan on sat. i can make it .


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

Finally something comes together and I'm outta state again.
I'd really like to hear some local stuff too....and get some advice on mine.
Maybe next time...........


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

does anyone know the schedule? so sq saturday and spl sunday im guessing?


----------



## matdotcom2000 (Aug 16, 2005)

I will only be there one day Saturday if someone wants to take my tickets for Sunday. BTW passed NCLEX so I will be going.


----------



## 00poop6x (Jan 20, 2007)

Let's clean this up a bit so everyone is on the same page.

1) Anyone going to Showdown this Saturday, PM me your number, I will text you mine (although, I may not show up until 5PM :blush That way, those who were already planning on attending Showdown can meet at Showdown.

OR

Just choose a booth and time and consolidate there.

2) The rest of everyone on DIYMA can meet the following day, Sunday; times are still up in the air. The Woodlands location is fine with me.


----------



## roxj01 (Nov 22, 2009)

im kinda leaning towards saturday since sunday is fathers day. chris im sending you a pm now


----------



## 00poop6x (Jan 20, 2007)

Whoa, thanks for the heads up on Sunday, Trey. 

NO GO ON SUNDAY, IT'S FATHER'S DAY

See ya Saturday, man.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

guess tehre is like 4 of us going... see yall there..


----------



## roxj01 (Nov 22, 2009)

anybody want to meet up before hand?


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

was actually planning on going realllly early....


----------



## matdotcom2000 (Aug 16, 2005)

I wonder what is the schedule. I was planning on being there at 9 or 10 ish for registration. I just wonder what time does the judging start... I was planning on being there till 1-3 maybe later depending. so LEt me know 7138059291 if you guys wanna meet up before hand let me know if its enough of us I may not even compete. I will just go to listen to the SQ cars.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Was very disappointed today. Saw the car with some masconi amps and focal Be. asked the owner to demo he said later. waited for a few hours still didnt want to demo. :/


----------



## matdotcom2000 (Aug 16, 2005)

You guys wanna setup a meeting for next weekend since this last one really did not work out?


----------



## blacklisthunter (Dec 3, 2008)

Mat.. I want to join.. May I?


----------



## roxj01 (Nov 22, 2009)

i can probably make it depending on the time


----------



## matdotcom2000 (Aug 16, 2005)

blacklisthunter said:


> Mat.. I want to join.. May I?


Sure I dont care just let me know.. T EX T me or c a ll me at the info above
Dude you tell me what time and day is good. If you want we can meet at BICO in the woodlands if chris says its ok or further in it dont matter to me I am game. BTW the Heatwave was not what I thought it was going to be but they say AUSTIN will be better and there is an even better one in august


----------

